# Transformers 5: Furioser Teaser kündigt neuen langen Trailer zum CGI-Blockbuster an!



## CarolaHo (8. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Transformers 5: Furioser Teaser kündigt neuen langen Trailer zum CGI-Blockbuster an!* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Transformers 5: Furioser Teaser kündigt neuen langen Trailer zum CGI-Blockbuster an!


----------



## Tori1 (8. April 2017)

Transformers ? Das war doch die Filme wo man nie was von der Action gesehen hat, weil immer irgendwelche Tussen sich im Vordergrund räkeln mussten oder ?


----------



## CryPosthuman (9. April 2017)

Ich verstehe den Hass, ja wirklich HASS gegen Transformers überhaupt nicht! Ja, ich kenne die klassiker und liebe dennoch die Kino Filmreihe mehr!
Wieso, weil ich nicht immer das schlechte am Film suchen muss! Das ist echt zu einer seuche unter den Leuten geworden. Es tut mir leid, aber kaum ein Film kommt an die Tf Filme ran, wenn man sie in 3D, Dolby Atmos und D-Box Motion Seats anschaut.
Und ganz ehrlich, ich bin mir sich euch gefällt irgendein Film wirklich gut und in meiner "Wahrheit" ist der einfach nur Dreck!
Ich habe jeden Tf Film mindestens 2 Mal im Kino gesehen! Ich glaub Tf2 hab ich 5 mal gesehen.. Blu-Ray kommt dann noch oben drauf.
Sorry für den Rage, aber solch Leute können echt wegbleiben! Wieso geht so jemand überhaupt ins Kino oder macht den Film den Leuten madig, den er gefällt?


----------



## Wynn (9. April 2017)

Transformers 5 + 14 Drehbücher zu Nachfolger und einer Triologie zu Bumblebee ist der aktuelle Stand

Transformers 1 war cool - Transformers 2 war okay - Transformers 3 WTF - Transformers 4 besteht aus 5 Minuten Dialog sonst gab es nur Explosionen und Kämpfe


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. April 2017)

Noch 12 weitere Filme? Was hat der denn geraucht?^^ Er muss sogar anfangen, eigene Szenen zu recyclen, damit hat er bei mir eh verschissen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7kcqB3thJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Sein einzig guter Film, der es bei mir auf ne blauray geschafft hat, war _The Rock_.


----------



## Grenada (9. April 2017)

In Transformers 1 Sagte Sam doch zu Optimus "Woher könnt ihr unsere Sprache" und Optimus Antwortete darauf "Aus dem World Wide Web". Ergo ergibt dass das die Transformers noch nie auf der Erde waren.In Teil 2 waren sie dann aber plötzlich doch schon auf der Erde,der kleine Whler sagte in Teil 2 doch auch das die Sucher still Sucher waren und sich tarnten um nicht aufzufallen. und jetzt waren sie in verschiedenen Zeitzoenen doch Aktiv,das ganze wird immer absurder.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. April 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> In Transformers 1 Sagte Sam doch zu Optimus "Woher könnt ihr unsere Sprache" und Optimus Antwortete darauf "Aus dem World Wide Web". Ergo ergibt dass das die Transformers noch nie auf der Erde waren.In Teil 2 waren sie dann aber plötzlich doch schon auf der Erde,der kleine Whler sagte in Teil 2 doch auch das die Sucher still Sucher waren und sich tarnten um nicht aufzufallen und jetzt waren sie jn verschiedenen Zeitzoenen doch Aktiv,das ganze wird immer absurder.


Tja, passiert wenn man da unterschiedliche Schreiberlinge ran lässt, die vorher nicht den bekannten Stoff aus den FF pauken mußten.
Sowas wertet die Story verdammt ab.


----------

